# Boxing Day



## CrazyMare (1 January 2019)

Fantastic day on Boxing Day. Experienced horse, hasn't been out for 2 years due to surgery and rehab. Joined the non jumping field and pottered around. Enjoyed ourselves immensely.


----------



## Shay (2 January 2019)

So Glad.  You look very smart.  Its a great way to blow away the cobwebs after Christmas!!


----------



## Bernster (2 January 2019)

Sounds great. I went a few times but a few years back now.  Boxing Day family tradition takes precedence!


----------

